# when will i feel better



## alidee (Apr 3, 2007)

I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid 4 months ago after it seemed like years of feeling awful.i put it down to the start of the menopause im now 47.Im on 25 mgs levothyroxine and to be honest dont feel any different when i told the doctor this he wanted to give me antidepressants.I cant lose the weight which gets me down ,i eat healthy and exercise more then alot my age and just want to feel more with it.Iwent to bed the other night at 7 oclock and slept for 12 hrs!Am i expecting too much too soon?


----------



## karenp59 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Alidee,

Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad still, I am surprised your thyroxine is still only 25mg, I was on 25mg to start with and over 6 weeks this was increased to 125mg. I was told to increase by one 25mg tab every 2 weeks until I was on 125mg. Have you been back to your G.P. I know how depressing it is I too was offered anti ds but didnt use them, the weight is horrible but I have lost some now, I was 47 when diagnosed with underactive thyroid and have been on thyroxine 1 year now, I started feeling a bit better after about 6 months but that was on 125mg, I have just had blood tests on Tues cos I have gone down again, feeling tired and low so I will know next week if I need an increase. Some people are lucky and feel good quickly, I was not one of them and it has been a struggle since, looking after kids and working. Unless you have this problem no one seems to understand how much it changes your life and how you feel about yourself. I stopped going out cos nothing fits and then if you see people you havnt seen in a while they just think you have got fat and that makes you feel worse. It really helps if you have a nice Doctor, mine is lovely and she has given me Reductil to help with the weight loss, it is slow but working. Go back to your Doctor and explain how you feel, ask for another blood test, its your body and you know it best. Let me know how you get on and stay in touch, it helps to chat.

Love Karen


----------



## alidee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks alot for your reply Karen youve made me feel alot better.The doc said to go back in 3 months to have cholesterol checked aswell as it is high this is another symptom apparently .but think il go back sooner.I agree with what you say that people dont realise how horrible you feel with this problem and all the ways it can affect you.Il be honest its the weight gain and tiredness that get me down the most but being able to speak to people who feel the same really helps .Once again thanks alot .


----------

